# Mild Rant: Why Do I Bother To Recycle!?



## Whyemier (Nov 10, 2016)

Was cleaning the shop/shed this morning after completing a project. As I swept the floor, gathering chips and swarf the recycle truck from the refuse company came down the street.  So...like a dutifully concerned citizen I took what I had out to the guys on the truck.  Hmmmm?

I was told they only recycle aluminum cans.  Huh! What about the copper, brass and steel I've been gathering?  O! That goes in the regular trash to take to the dump.  Wha the...!

I was already put out by the recycle because they don't take glass and are very picky about what plastics they take.

So from now on, no recycle for me.  All they take for the most part is newpaper and cardboard.  

Whyemier the disgruntled.


----------



## RJSakowski (Nov 10, 2016)

We recycle iron and aluminum at the local high school.  The school has a deal with the recycler for regular pickups an the baseball team uses the proceeds for equipment and uniforms. We take glass to a recycler in Madison.  It doesn't bring any money but it also doesn't end up in landfill.  Since we heat with wood, combustables end up heating the house in the Wisconsin winters.  Compostables get composted.


----------



## Dan_S (Nov 10, 2016)

Find your local scrap dealer and take it there. They will even pay you if you keep it decently separated.


----------



## stupoty (Nov 10, 2016)

We have that issue in the uk, i take it all down the scrappy and get some small change for it now.

Stuart

Edited for bad grammar


----------



## Bill Gruby (Nov 10, 2016)

I have a guy that stops by every other week and takes all the swarf and scrap pieces I have accumulated. I only separate the bigger stuff. He takes it to whomever pays the most. Watch for people picking thru your cans. Most will come back and take whatever you have.

 "Billy G"


----------



## Tony Wells (Nov 10, 2016)

You do it because it's the right thing to do, and that should be enough. If the people you try to work with aren't acting in an environmentally responsible manner, eventually they will be forced to. Then you will have the satisfaction of knowing you were doing your part as one of the billions of the custodians of this round, blue ball of dirt we live on. Some of us now are trying to take care of it for our kids and their kids. The more that try, the better the results.


----------



## pdentrem (Nov 10, 2016)

Funny how different areas have different recycle ideas. Here we recycle just about everything, and many items that they will not take at curb side is free drop at the recycle centers.
Pierre


----------



## master of none (Nov 10, 2016)

Hey Whyemier the disgruntled bring it into Brooksville to the metal monster on Howel st. I think that's the street and get some beer money  then stop by my house.    Rick


----------



## savarin (Nov 10, 2016)

I take mine to a local scrap dealer (all that I dont re melt) and swap it for larger stuff or cash.
Car batteries are worth collecting from friends  (to save them dumping them) and converted to a reasonable amount of cash.


----------



## ddickey (Nov 10, 2016)

The ferrous metals are seperated and recycled at the incinerator. That is if you're lucky enough to have one in your municipality.


----------



## eugene13 (Nov 11, 2016)

I live in a small town near the middle of nowhere, the dump takes metal scrap and once a year a portable crusher comes and the pile is hauled away.  the nearest recycle place is 120 miles away, I can't haul enough to pay for the trip.


----------



## mcostello (Nov 11, 2016)

Here in Ohio there is a charge in one  of the bigger cities for recycling plastics. They admit there is nowhere to sell the stuff to, so it is discarded. The fee did not stop.


----------

